# Sea Robin out deep



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Team Heller High Water headed out on the Sea Robin with, my wife (Robin), brother Becker), bob (bellafishin), Dr. Dre, and his buddy Steve. Steve post on here too, but cant remember his screen name. Left the pass around 6:30am. The seas were not calm in the morning, but ended up lay down a bit in the afternoon. A few of the crew did a little chumming in the morning (no names, but not me). We headed SSW to some new territory. Always wanted to fish this area but haven't put in the time. 



We started off with dropping on a few "ok" spots, and managed to pick off two Snowy groupers and two really nice almaco jacks. The first couple of hours were spent dialing in the area. Finally found a few really good spots and went to work on some nice sized scamp, Ajs, nerf football vermillion, and another snowy. Some how managed to catch a baby king too, ruffly 26". Nothing huge was caught, but it was a solid day of fishing. Managed to fill the box with 6 jacks, some grouper, and vermillion. We also managed to catch a really strange fish. This thing stunk so bad I thought the crew was going to loose their lunch. Not sure what it is, but my guess would be some sort of frogfish. 



The water quality was green with some blue spots, but no real life on the surface. A rip formed around 1:30 and looked nice, but again no life. We never really fished as deep as we initially were going to, but found some great new spots. Tried some new tactics and ideas as well as kept the rod bent. It was Steve and the Dr.s first time out that deep and their hooked. Hope to have you guys on board again. That tease of warm air was great too. 

It was a great winter time bottom fishing trip. Can't wait for spring to come. 

Thanks to all of the crew for their work. Enjoy


----------



## cptskinny (Oct 7, 2007)

Looks like a nice catch. I'm not sure what the monster slime fish was. I'm sure youare not aware that Scamp are closed. Since you had Snowys assume you were out deep, but that doesn't matter. I'm curious why I seem to be the only guy on this forum that ever comments on illegal catches. I know the rules are somewhat complicated and change a lot. I also went out today. Had 4 big legal Triggers, and sent back about 8 Scamp.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Chaz and Crew Looks like you guys and gal had a great time. Watch out for that deep dropping it will hook you like crack. See you out there next time. Gene


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

That crazy fish looks like it may be some kind of angler fish!? I am not sure though.


----------



## CoFlafisherman (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks for the trip Chaz and Robin. Dre and I had a blast, yes we are hooked. Not only did I have fun, I learned a lot too, which gives me a little more curage and incentive to venture further out thanour usual spots in my boat. Truely enjoyed it, thanks again.

Steve


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

finding new spots is always a good thing. you never know what you will pull up from the depths around here. nice almaco. by the way what did you do with the big ugly stinky fish?


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

That's the craziest looking fish I have ever seen!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The big fat one looks like a sargassum fish the largest I have ever seen if that's what it is??


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Lks like a definite good mixed bag!!! CONGRATS on getting out and enjoying the day....:letsdrink


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

> *cptskinny (07/03/2010)*Looks like a nice catch. I'm not sure what the monster slime fish was. I'm sure youare not aware that Scamp are closed. Since you had Snowys assume you were out deep, but that doesn't matter. <span style="font-weight: bold;">I'm curious why I seem to be the only guy on this forum that ever comments on illegal catches. I know the rules are somewhat complicated and change a lot. I also went out today. Had 4 big legal Triggers, and sent back about 8 Scamp.



CAUSE YOU'RE A D-BAG! :moon


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Man that is one fugly fish! I think I might have done a quick release boatside!! good catch!


----------

